
Ask HN: What are some important problems that few people are working on? - aquajet
I&#x27;m a college student, and I want to work in an area where I can have high impact both within in the area and the world.
======
seesawtron
The research communities are too broad and too deep. First you have to choose
a broader field such as mathematics or physics or chemistry or biology. You
could also think about inter-disciplinary fields which are considered "cool"
in the last decade. It has to be a mix of something that interests you and
something that you are capable to learn. This is an arbitrary and naive
question. I can tell you to work on Millennium Prize Problems but is it really
a relevant or helpful answer? I think not.

